# Connecting to internet through AirPort using a PC



## mkfrancis (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello, I just recently moved x-country and am staying with family for a few months.  They have two Macs (a desktop and a laptop) and use Earthlink DSL along with an Airport Express to access the internet wirelessly for both Macs.  I am a PC user and also need to access the net; so I purchased a wireless adapter for the PC.  At this point the adapter works fine and I can see and connect to the wireless Airport Express network, but no luck what so ever bridging the gap to the web.  In fact I end up with 0.0.0.0 for my IP address.  It seems the DHCP service is not working for the PC?  If anyone can point me in the correct direction (for configuring the Airport, Macs, and PC correctly so we can all access the net) that would be awesome.  Thanks

Matt


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 4, 2007)

Try this for starters:

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/airport41forwindows.html

http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/3/104218.html


----------



## mkfrancis (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank You, with those links as help, this reply is being typed on my PC.  Have a great one!

Matt


----------

